# Internet works,Wifi works but with Wifi,I'm not getting internet



## cyber_freak (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi,
I recently read some good reviews of Tenda on Amazon and purchased the Tenda 150Mbps (Model no :N3) router.I previously had D-link router but the signal was not very strong.I opted for Tenda router & its no different.But the issue is not that.I bought this device 3 days ago and set up was very easy.It worked just fine and i connected 2 smartphones & my laptop to the wifi network.Now suddenly i'm not able to access internet from wifi.I switched off & on the router and nothing changed.I did basic troubleshooting but no change.If i connect the cable to laptop,Internet works just fine but when i connect to router,I get connected to wifi but not internet.Is it the routers problem? or the ISP?
The ISP says its not their fault as internet is working fine.So the problem must lie at the routers end?
What should i do?.I used to face the same issue with D-link & now it has followed with Tenda also.
Please help asap.Thanks..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2015)

Return that router and get a TP Link W8968. Who is your ISP?


----------



## cyber_freak (Aug 19, 2015)

ACT Broadband.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2015)

many cable isp restrict connection sharing by using mac address binding(only mac address of registered devices can access internet).use mac cloning/spoofing feature in your router to set router mac address same as your laptop mac address(note laptop has 2 mac address--one for lan/ethernet port & one for wifi,use lan port mac address).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> many cable isp restrict connection sharing by using mac address binding(only mac address of registered devices can access internet).use mac cloning/spoofing feature in your router to set router mac address same as your laptop mac address(note laptop has 2 mac address--one for lan/ethernet port & one for wifi,use lan port mac address).



How is MAC binding supposed to work in wifi ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> How is MAC binding supposed to work in wifi ?


in any router one can bind a particular ip to a mac address irrespective of connection mode(wired or wifi).


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> in any router one can bind a particular ip to a mac address irrespective of connection mode(wired or wifi).



Not sure what you are trying to say but usually MAC binding is done for a single device, and if that was the case here, apparently it was the router. Now how does it matter if n no of devices connect to the router ? Correct me if I am missing something.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 20, 2015)

dashing.sujay said:


> Not sure what you are trying to say but usually MAC binding is done for a single device, and if that was the case here, apparently it was the router. Now how does it matter if n no of devices connect to the router ? Correct me if I am missing something.



That's right. It's not the issue of MAC Binding, as @OP can access internet via LAN cable connected to the router. If it was due to MAC Binding, then Internet wouldn't have worked either way.

@OP Looks like some issue with Router. You can try resetting your router and if that doesn't work, it's just have been 3 days. Return it as faulty and get TP Link W8968.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2015)

I meant mac binding assuming op directly connected cable to laptop without router.if op meant that connecting wire to router works but not connecting via wifi to router then the issue is with router itself.

try with wireless security/wireless password off in router settings.


----------

